# Keeping The Pace



## Countess (May 10, 2019)

Welcome to my Journal, "Keeping The Pace" where I will track my daily life caring for my retired Standardbred Mares.
I also have a Facebook Page for journal purposes *here*! This will likely have more pictures and immediate news on it.

===================
*The Girls*
===================
*Our Lady Countess* - "Countess" - 1995 Standardbred Mare (*Pedigree*)
Bay Mare, No markings, Lip Tattoo. Hocks have white "pinfire" scars. Right eye was removed due to blindness. Has had 13 foals and was named "The Best Dam (Producer) in the Land" in 2014.

*Fly Fly Judith* - "Fly" - 1996 Standardbred Mare (*Pedigree*)
Dark Seal Bay Mare, Star, Registration tattoo on the right side of her neck. Hocks have white "pinfire" scars. Has had 14 foals in her lifetime.


===================
*Background*
===================
Both horses were harness racers until they were 4 years old, and were donated to a local Ag College where they have lived since 1999 (Countess) and 2000 (Fly). They were sold to me in late April, to arrive at their forever home on Friday, May 17th 2019. Since Fly arrived at the facility, the mares have been together. They were the longest term residents of the University. They both have 19 and 20 years of documented medical history (swoon!!!) seriously, I've never, ever known a horse to have such extensive paperwork on their health!

I have had horses since 1997 when we purchased our first horse, a yearling. Unfortunately, the last of our family horses passed in early April leaving me horseless for the first time in 22 years. I contacted the local university to find horses for my dad to keep on the family farm. He declined and needed a break from horse ownership. I, however, realized that I needed to get back into direct horse ownership. It's a part of who I am and keeps me sane. Horses are amazing teachers so long as you stop to listen. I have had background training in Dressage and enjoy teaching the lower levels to just about every horse I can get my hands on. Groundwork has become my passion, however. I had a career in training and riding instruction before I moved but never made the contacts up in the Midwest. And I'm stuck in the city until we find the right property for us! So anymore I just enjoy my cats, and soon my horses! It's not about what I can take from them, it's really about what I can give to them, and in turn, receive what they choose to give me 


===================
*Catching Up....*
===================
Starting my Journal from finding out I was getting the mares until Wednesday, May 15th.... When I first met the mares I knew I was going to have to do whatever I could to make it work, to get them both and keep them together. Luckily, things aligned in an unexpected way and I was able to find a facility that suited their needs rather well... and was Local! I knew around the 5th of May that I would be getting both of them, so the hunt for... STUFF!!! was on! They each have two halter sets (oops) one for their stall and one in reserve in case something happens. They also have a boat load of supplements that I can use at my disposal (at vet's suggestion) and when they arrive I'll be working to keep their anxiety low to curb the chance of ulcers from stress. So they'll be getting some chill out meds, some hind/fore gut supplementation, then some electrolyte/mineral supplement to encourage drinking and proper hydration as I am worried that they may be too anxious to drink.

Setting up the vet kit was fun, it has been years since I've had a PROPER kit, mostly I've used things at my dad's barn. These girls are going to be tremendously spoiled. I also got 3 separate bags of horse cookies. One of them was that really super nice "German Horse Muffin" treats that are practically human grade. I think it really became REAL when I bought the carrots and apples though. Since those are the most perishable items I knew "oh god it's happening!". Originally they were going to come at the end of May but Countess did not produce active eggs for an embryo transfer so she was ready to go sooner. I am so thankful that they have given me the opportunity to buy these girls and give them the retirement that I hope they will love!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

This is wonderful to hear about. My heart is warm thinking about two wonderful mares finally having the home they deserve. I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Countess (May 10, 2019)

Thank you, Gottatrot!! *They're HERE!!!!*

I made it to the barn at noon to make sure everything was nice and ready! The barn owners were so sweet and already filled water buckets, prepped our stalls, and even hung our little handmade stall signs where the horses that get turned out in the arena couldn't eat them!

The stalls exterior, they open to the indoor arena so there is good ventilation, and some nice thru-traffic to keep 'em busy!









Fly's interior, purple is her color!









Countess' interior... Blue! Plus a stall ball if she needs to relieve stress!

















Got the text at 1:45, they were on their way!! Hanging out in front of the barn I took some pictures. That's Latoya the goat enjoying a petunia. It is really nice where they are, super peaceful. I hope the girls like it!

















Hearing the trailer come down the drive around 2:10ish!! They're Here!!!

















I have to say like, initially I was shocked because it was QUIET. No whinnying or clomping around. I was anticipating that after 20 years at one facility the mares would be really antsy. But they unloaded very easily, and stood while their shipping wraps were removed. The younger dog (in the goat picture) was sniffing around them, their back legs, while they were getting their front wraps undone. They were just... QUIET. Then Latoya and Janet (yes named after the Jackson girls) trit-trotted under both of them, staring from Countess' blind side to hop onto the university's trailer. The mares were quiet, still, and just... WOW. I can't get over how well behaved they were. The last horse I adopted was a 28 year old grade mare and she was a hot mess when she arrived at her barn. So this was a SHOCK to me.

We lead them into the indoor arena and turned them loose where they just literally quietly, slowly walked around checking it out. Fly knocked the barrels over (nobody spooked) and they were... deceptively calm. I was still in shock. Why are these girls so behaved LOL. According to the Equine Facility's Director, I guess once Standardbreds do the race scene, that leaves a major impression on their behavior and temperament. Plus these girls had consistent handling on top of that nice foundation.

Walkin' out.... and coming back

















There was a bit of a tearful goodbye when the Director of the Equine Program got back into their truck and left. She is welcome at the barn any time, and I can't thank her enough for giving me the opportunity to own these girls. I honestly feel like I have little celebrities. They're just... amazing. So after she left, I made some treat buckets. 1/2 Scoop of Buckeye Eq 8 Senior, 2 chopped carrots, 1 sliced apple, some Redmond Rock loose mineral salt, Optizyme, a Molasses drizzle, and a German Horse Muffin. Here's a picture of the snacks before I added the supplements and shook it up.









Two very happy customers!

















(Continued in next post)


----------



## Countess (May 10, 2019)

Fly looking very mellow (this was actually taken just after the trailer left, before I made the buckets. They were so at home from the moment they arrived. The university took such amazing care of them!)









Countess looking pretty cute after I found her SUPER SECRET STAR









See? It's like... 22 hairs LOL









Fly's not-so-secret star!









Of course to me... they're both stars! So, Fly, what do we do now?









We sleep, Countess. We sleep









Alright, I can go for a nap











I am absolutely 1,000% in love with these girls. We stayed out with them for 5ish hours after they arrived. When I left I put them in their stalls. Countess went right in but Fly hesitated and set back a bit. I did a quick little session with her, re-leading her into her stall briskly but keeping slack in the lead. Each time she came a bit closer. Finally I waited as she planted her feet and refused to step forward. I applied pressure to the lead and the moment she gave any slack whatsoever I released, we paused, she'd relax (lick her lips) and I would then wait a moment to ask for a little more give. She just walked right in after that. We stood for a bit, praised, and walked right out together. I didn't want her to feel "trapped" or lured and ditched. So we walked out, went over to Countess (who whinnied for her when she didn't get in her stall right away). They hung for a moment, and we tried the stall again. She only paused twice this time, so after getting into the stall we walked out again and said hi to Countess. Finally we led in together and I undid her halter and closed her up.

I am really thankful they went together. Fly definitely seems to be the "leader" (which surprised me, I figured Countess would be as she seemed the more aloof. But honestly I think she is more apprehensive, likely due to the blindness. I think they're keeping one another calm, though part of me worries that moving forward there may be separation anxiety. Honestly they may just be in a state of sensitivity from the move itself because when I first met them they had 30 acres of separation and were fine. Then the second time I saw them they were with one another but in opposite ends of the field before eventually joining up, but there were other mares out there too so they were mingling.

Whew! What an update! I am so excited, I love these girls and I am already so excited to get out there tomorrow and see how they fared the night!

What a great day for all of us!










(My husband said he has never seen me smile so big. Took a lot of courage to post this, I hate myself, but I love my girls so much)


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

What beautiful and sweet girls (that includes you)!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

This story is just amazing. Honestly. Your comment about them seeming like celebrities - this, exactly! They've spent a life-time producing foals, year after year, and now they finally get the bestest retirement ever. Not being dropped in a field to live out their life, but being loved on and spent time with just because they deserve it. I love it. You guys are beautiful.


----------



## Countess (May 10, 2019)

gottatrot said:


> What beautiful and sweet girls (that includes you)!


Thank you so much, that is so, so sweet!! I am my own worst enemy. My husband said he had never seen me happier. I am so thankful to have these girls!



JoBlueQuarter said:


> This story is just amazing. Honestly. Your comment about them seeming like celebrities - this, exactly! They've spent a life-time producing foals, year after year, and now they finally get the bestest retirement ever. Not being dropped in a field to live out their life, but being loved on and spent time with just because they deserve it. I love it. You guys are beautiful.


Aww!!! Exactly! Fly has had 14 live foals, Countess has had 13 live foals. I think since 2000 they've been bred every year except for 1. They have so many amazing foals, grandfoals, even great-grandfoals... probably even great-great-grandfoals! (considering they're 23/24 years old and started breeding at 5ish years old... it's possible!!

They did so much for the university and honestly it reflects so positively on the Director of the Equine Program that she recognized these girls deserved a good ending, and she was dutiful and responsible to find them a good home. Not just a "home" because that's.... risky.... someone could see these girls pedigrees and go "yeah I'm breeding this". I feel so flattered to have been the recipient of these ladies. They really are celebrities! And goodness knows they're going to be treated as such until the end of their days! The university posted about them on their page and a few students have messaged saying they remember them, and were happy that they "hit the retirement jackpot" (paraphrasing!) I can't put in words how happy these girls make me. But to put it into feelings, I feel so... whole. Driving home I feel just utterly relaxed, complete, content! They're doing such good for me too!

Sorry I am super wordy! I LOVE HORSES <3 I love these horses!!! Thank you both so much for your kind words!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Countess said:


> Thank you so much, that is so, so sweet!! I am my own worst enemy. My husband said he had never seen me happier. I am so thankful to have these girls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so wonderful. I totally understand the feeling you describe; I'm so happy for you!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

This will be fun to follow. Love the picture of you with your girls!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

So good to hear the girls made it home safe! I really enjoyed all your photo's--looks like the start of a beautiful relationship.


----------



## Countess (May 10, 2019)

Sorry it has been a few days! I've been out in the sun more in the last 4 days than I have in the last 4 years! So I have been WIPED out (also my hefty frame is making my feet/arches SUPER angry) so I've just been beat lately!

So!

Saturday, the girls started their morning in the indoor arena and the barn owner let me know that they'd be clear for turnout and showed me which turnout they'd be able to use. So we walked them out together (my husband and I) and walked the paddock lines before unhaltering them and letting 'em go! They did.... nothing lol. They actually did the same thing they did when they were first dropped off. They walked like, 3 laps around the pasture before they sorta milled around. 

Sunday was much the same! The girls got turned out and I headed out to the pasture and brushed them down, flysprayed them, then just sat with them for a few hours before heading out!

Monday (today), we went earlier and the girl who was meant to feed did not stop by yet so we ended up feeding the girls ourselves and brushed them down (Countess ROLLED after 30 minutes of grooming session... argh!! IT'S OK. SHE'S HAPPY. THAT'S WHAT MATTERS RIGHT?!) Oh and when Countess rolls, she sits up like a dog then flops on her other side. Lol. I am a -touch- concerned that Countess might not be drinking that much, but I am supplementing to encourage drinking. She doesn't seem dehydrated and I am watching her very closely and the barn owner is also monitoring her water. I might sneak out some Watermelon tomorrow.... fun hydration!!

Here are some pictures from Saturday and Sunday!

Good Morning, Girls!









Fly all brushed up and ready to go out!









Countess dozing a bit after I groomed her. She loves having her face rubbed/brushed









Oh right, we need our Flymasks!!!

















First day of turnout!

















Sunday Morning turnout pictures~


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that pasture looks like horse heaven!


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Standardbreds are just simply* AMAZING*


----------

